# Intimidator!!!!!!



## Polaris425

Who's getting a set??











32x10-14

The new breed of Intimidation has arrived. SuperATV's Intimidator tire is the smoothest, most versatile mud tire on the market. The unique footprint provides greater surface contact for maximum traction. 

With 2" of shoulder tread, the Intimidator will get you through the the stickiest of mud holes or slickest of hills. From the mud hole to the trail, the Intimidator will deliver beyond your wildest dreams.

The Intimidators 6 Ply construction is designed for ultimate off-road performance, guarding against all the thorns and terrain you can put it through. With its angled tread design, the tire diverts mud and sand away for improved grip and traction. 

6 Ply ratings
2" tread depth
Load Capacity : 485 @ 7 psi
Unmatched grip when the going gets tough
Built in rim guard to protect wheels from dings and dents
Self-Cleaning
*Added: Item Weight: 58.00 lbs.


----------



## rmax

What kind of weight Ade we looking at

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Item #: INT-32/10/14

Item Weight: 58.00 lbs.


----------



## Waddaman

Not bad looking, terminator/outback on the heavy side though for not really being an "all out" mud tire.


----------



## boomer_rich

Remind me of ITP 589s


----------



## JBYRD8

That tire reminds me of this tire










Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## z24guy

I wonder if they'll offer other sizes? 27" or 28" and I'd be very tempted.


----------



## Polaris425

z24guy said:


> I wonder if they'll offer other sizes? 27" or 28" and I'd be very tempted.


I'm sure they might in the future.


----------



## brutemike

Ill take a set in 30s hopefully other sizes coming.


----------



## Onethej

Radial?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY

I sure hope they're better than the Terms are.


----------



## Col_Sanders

They look much more aggressive in person.


----------

